# Ways to improve initiative



## Alexander123 (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm looking for ways to improve the initiative of a party as a whole or an individual character. (in 3.5)

I came up with three ways.

1: high dex
2: improved initiative
3: rogue taking a level in the PrC Dread Commando from Heroes of Battle which gives a competence bonus to the teams initiative equal to the commando's class level when they are within 30 feet of him and have line of sight to him.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Dec 9, 2010)

Rod of Alertness grants a +1 insight bonus to initiative (among lots of other things).  Yours for the low, low price of 85k gp.

Hummingbird familiar (Dragon#323) grants its master a +4 on initiative, and the Rhamphorhynchus familiar (Dragon#318) grants a +3.


----------



## gwcummings (Dec 9, 2010)

1.  Belt of Battle from the Magic Item Compendium
2.  Be in the presence of a marshall who motivates dexterity
3.  The Nerveskitter spell from the Spell Compendium
4.  Danger sense feat from Complete Adventurer which allows you to re-roll your initiative roll.
5.  Combat Readiness spell from Drow of the Underdark
6.  Cast the Heroics spell to give the caster the Improved Initiative feat for the duration of the spell.
7.  The spell Moment of Prescience from the PHB


----------



## Queranil (Dec 9, 2010)

Alexander123 said:


> I'm looking for ways to improve the initiative of a party as a whole or an individual character. (in 3.5)
> 
> I came up with three ways.
> 
> ...




Not sure about the party initiative boost, but for an individual try the usual high dex (say +4), with improved initiative (makes +8), with a humming bird familiar (+12) enhanced with an elven wizard substitution level for a total of +16! The you could always take the luck feat 'Lucky Start' to reroll your inituative in case you roll a 1 and get the lowsy 17


----------



## Empirate (Dec 9, 2010)

Have a look at the Optimized Initiative Compilation to help you out. Tons of options in there.


----------



## Alexander123 (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks guys, great help.


----------



## Alexander123 (Dec 13, 2010)

I also came up with another way to improve your initiative and that is reduce person for a +1 benefit to your initiative.


----------



## Cavall (Dec 13, 2010)

Having dragon shammy helps too.


----------



## Jeffrie (Dec 17, 2010)

What good's initiative if you're surprised?

Complete Adventurer-Feat = Quick Reconnoiter: Listen and Spot as a free action and +2 to initiative.

Now if that's not handy. . . Listen and Spot on EVERY round as a FREE action means you are surprised much more rarely.


----------

